# newbie frage (solved)

## krycek

hi forums-leser,

also, beim emerge sync oder compilieren geht mein rechner ziemlich in die knie (obwohl 2,6 ghz). und in fluxbox merk ich wie die maus leicht hängt usw. habe von einem kollegen erfahren, dass das irgendwie an der festplatte hängt oder so (stichword ultra dma? kann das sein?). stimmt das was er behauptet? und wie kann ich das beheben, bzw. udma installieren, configurieren. ich hoffe ihr könnt einem linux newb helfen

mfg kLast edited by krycek on Wed Sep 21, 2005 4:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Vortex375

Du kannst dma für deine Festplatte mit "hdparm -d 1 /dev/hdx" aktivieren.

Ich glaube mit "hdparm -I" kannst du außerdem die Verfügbaren Modi für deine Festplatte anzeigen (ich kanns grad leider nicht ausprobieren).

Wegen der hängenden Maus: Hast du in der xorg.conf die Option "HwCursor" "true" drin?

----------

## krycek

hi,

```
 

# hdparm -d 1 /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 setting using_dma to 1 (on)

 HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted

 using_dma    =  0 (off)

```

irgendwelche ideen?

danke!!

k

----------

## Vortex375

1. Du hast das schon als root und nicht als normaler benutzer probiert oder?

2. poste mal den output von hdparm -I /dev/hda

----------

## krycek

ja, klar als root

```

# hdparm -I /dev/hda  

/dev/hda:

ATA device, with non-removable media

        Model Number:       TOSHIBA MK6021GAS                       

        Serial Number:      83N45421S           

        Firmware Revision:  GA024A  

Standards:

        Supported: 5 4 3 2 

        Likely used: 6

Configuration:

        Logical         max     current

        cylinders       16383   4047

        heads           16      16

        sectors/track   63      255

        --

        CHS current addressable sectors:   16511760

        LBA    user addressable sectors:  117210240

        device size with M = 1024*1024:       57231 MBytes

        device size with M = 1000*1000:       60011 MBytes (60 GB)

Capabilities:

        LBA, IORDY(can be disabled)

        bytes avail on r/w long: 46     Queue depth: 1

        Standby timer values: spec'd by Standard, no device specific minimum

        R/W multiple sector transfer: Max = 16  Current = 16

        Advanced power management level: unknown setting (0x0080)

        DMA: sdma0 sdma1 sdma2 mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *

udma5 

             Cycle time: min=120ns recommended=120ns

        PIO: pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4 

             Cycle time: no flow control=120ns  IORDY flow control=120ns

Commands/features:

        Enabled Supported:

           *    NOP cmd

           *    READ BUFFER cmd

           *    WRITE BUFFER cmd

           *    Host Protected Area feature set

           *    Look-ahead

           *    Write cache

           *    Power Management feature set

                Security Mode feature set

                SMART feature set

           *    Mandatory FLUSH CACHE command 

           *    Device Configuration Overlay feature set 

                SET MAX security extension

           *    Advanced Power Management feature set

           *    SMART self-test 

           *    SMART error logging 

Security: 

        Master password revision code = 65534

                supported

        not     enabled

        not     locked

        not     frozen

        not     expired: security count

        not     supported: enhanced erase

        62min for SECURITY ERASE UNIT. 

HW reset results:

        CBLID- above Vih

        Device num = 0 determined by the jumper

Checksum: correct

```

k

----------

## NightDragon

Ich würde sagen das du DMA nicht in der Kernel mit einkompiliert hast.

Das kannst du nachholen in dem du die konfig der Kernel anpasst (siehe Handbuch, genkernel oder make menuconfig) und dann die Kernel wieder dort hinkopierst von wo sie gestartet wird (/boot).

Dann sollte hdparm -d 1 funktionieren.

----------

## eryvile

Was sagt denn ein 

```
hdparm -tT /dev/hda
```

 Deine Maus sollte eigentlich aufgrund einer langsamen Festplatte nicht in die Knie gehen  :Wink: 

Hast Du es schon einmal mit dem Eintrag 

```
PORTAGE_NICENESS=19
```

 in Deiner make.conf versucht? Dadurch läuft der komplette emerge-Prozess schön mit kleinster Prio und stört die anderen Anwendungen nicht. Und die Maus bleibt flüssig  :Very Happy: 

hth

eryvile

----------

## MagixXx

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wegen der hängenden Maus: Hast du in der xorg.conf die Option "HwCursor" "true" drin?

 

Allgemeine Frage: Wo genau muss ich die einfügen ?   :Wink: 

----------

## SkaaliaN

guck mal nach welchen boardchip du hast und dann aktiviere mal im kernel den DMA support für dein board. dann müsste es gehen

----------

## SvenFischer

nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Section devices

Option "HwCursor" "true"

----------

## krycek

hi leute,

ich war leider en paar tage weg und konnte nicht ins netz.

vielen dank für eure anregungen!

so:

```

 # hdparm -tT /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   948 MB in  2.00 seconds = 472.89 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   10 MB in  3.14 seconds =   3.19 MB/sec

```

leider hab ich keine ahnung welchen boardchip ich habe (lidl/targa notebook). ist das wichtig wenn ich dma aktiviere?

portage_niceness hab ich jetzt drin, werds gleich mal testen!

k

----------

## EdtheRat

leider hab ich keine ahnung welchen boardchip ich habe (lidl/targa notebook). ist das wichtig wenn ich dma aktiviere?

portage_niceness hab ich jetzt drin, werds gleich mal testen!

Ja, das ist wichtig, um den richtigen Ide-Controller zu aktivieren!

Herausfinden tust du ihn mit: lspci -vv Wichtig sind da die Infos über Host-Bridge, Ide-Interface, die solltest du auch im Kernel aktivieren, sofern unterstützt! Dann sollstest Deine Festplatten automatisch im DMA-Modus aktiviert werden.

----------

## krycek

ok, danke

und kann mir jemand zu dem was ich schon vorher gepostet hab sagen:

```

# hdparm -tT /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   948 MB in  2.00 seconds = 472.89 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   10 MB in  3.14 seconds =   3.19 MB/sec 

```

ich kenn mich ja da nix aus

lg k

----------

## krycek

ähhm, hmm,

*ashamed*

wo find ich in make menuconfig die eintragungen für ide und dma?

k

----------

## SkaaliaN

unter den devices. das steht aber auch alles im forum

----------

## sokar2000

```

Device Drivers  --->

  ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support  --->

    [*] Use PCI DMA by default when available

```

Deine IDE-Controller kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen. (Bitte mal die Ausgabe von lspci -vv posten)

----------

## hampelratte

 *eryvile wrote:*   

> Was sagt denn ein 
> 
> ```
> hdparm -tT /dev/hda
> ```
> ...

 

klar, er hat dma nicht an. da muss der prozessor die ganze kopiererei übernehmen und das lastet so stark aus, das selbst die mouse anfängt zu stottern

----------

## krycek

vielen dank für eure hilfe!

```

 # lspci -vv

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8377 [KT400/KT600 AGP] Host Bridge (rev 80)

        Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc.: Unknown device 0000

        Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66Mhz+ UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort+ >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 8

        Region 0: Memory at e0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=64M]

        Capabilities: [80] AGP version 3.5

                Status: RQ=32 Iso- ArqSz=0 Cal=2 SBA+ ITACoh- GART64- HTrans- 64bit- FW+ AGP3+ Rate=x4,x8

                Command: RQ=1 ArqSz=0 Cal=0 SBA- AGP- GART64- 64bit- FW- Rate=<none>

        Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 PCI Bridge (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66Mhz+ UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort+ >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: 0000c000-0000cfff

        Memory behind bridge: dfe00000-dfefffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: cfd00000-dfcfffff

        BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR- NoISA+ VGA+ MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

0000:00:09.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. IEEE 1394 Host Controller (rev 80) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

        Subsystem: Uniwill Computer Corp: Unknown device 8200

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV+ VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66Mhz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 32 (8000ns max), cache line size 08

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 10

        Region 0: Memory at dffff800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]

        Region 1: I/O ports at ec00 [size=128]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

0000:00:0b.0 CardBus bridge: O2 Micro, Inc. OZ601/6912/711E0 CardBus/SmartCardBus Controller (rev 20)

        Subsystem: Uniwill Computer Corp: Unknown device 3000

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66Mhz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=slow >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 0

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 255

        Region 0: Memory at 20000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=05, sec-latency=176

        I/O window 0: 00000000-00000003

        I/O window 1: 00000000-00000003

        BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR- ISA- VGA- MAbort- >Reset+ 16bInt+ PostWrite-

        16-bit legacy interface ports at 0001

0000:00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 80) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV+ VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66Mhz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 32, cache line size 08

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 11

        Region 4: I/O ports at e000 [size=32]

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=375mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

0000:00:10.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 80) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV+ VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66Mhz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 32, cache line size 08

        Interrupt: pin B routed to IRQ 3

        Region 4: I/O ports at e400 [size=32]

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=375mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

0000:00:10.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 80) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV+ VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66Mhz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 32, cache line size 08

        Interrupt: pin C routed to IRQ 5

        Region 4: I/O ports at e800 [size=32]

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=375mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

0000:00:10.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 82) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

        Subsystem: Uniwill Computer Corp: Unknown device 1212

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV+ VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66Mhz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 32, cache line size 10

        Interrupt: pin D routed to IRQ 10

        Region 0: Memory at dffff700 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=375mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

0000:00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8235 ISA Bridge

        Subsystem: Uniwill Computer Corp: Unknown device 8120

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping+ SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66Mhz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 0

        Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

0000:00:11.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])

        Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT8233/A/C/VT8235 PIPC Bus Master IDE

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66Mhz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 32

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 255

        Region 4: I/O ports at fc00 [size=16]

        Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

0000:00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 50)

        Subsystem: Uniwill Computer Corp: Unknown device 8123

        Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66Mhz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Interrupt: pin C routed to IRQ 5

        Region 0: I/O ports at d800 [size=256]

        Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

0000:00:11.6 Communication controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 80)

        Subsystem: Uniwill Computer Corp: Unknown device 4005

        Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66Mhz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Interrupt: pin C routed to IRQ 5

        Region 0: I/O ports at dc00 [size=256]

        Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

0000:00:12.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II] (rev 74)

        Subsystem: Uniwill Computer Corp: Unknown device 102a

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV+ VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66Mhz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 32 (750ns min, 2000ns max), cache line size 08

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 11

        Region 0: I/O ports at d400 [size=256]

        Region 1: Memory at dffff600 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10] (prog-if 00 [VGA])

        Subsystem: Uniwill Computer Corp: Unknown device 2310

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66Mhz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 32 (2000ns min), cache line size 08

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 11

        Region 0: Memory at d0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=128M]

        Region 1: I/O ports at c800 [size=256]

        Region 2: Memory at dfef0000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

        Expansion ROM at dfec0000 [disabled] [size=128K]

        Capabilities: [58] AGP version 3.0

                Status: RQ=256 Iso- ArqSz=0 Cal=0 SBA+ ITACoh- GART64- HTrans- 64bit- FW+ AGP3+ Rate=x4,x8

                Command: RQ=1 ArqSz=0 Cal=0 SBA+ AGP- GART64- 64bit- FW- Rate=<none>

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

```

lg k

----------

## krycek

 *sokar2000 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> Device Drivers  --->
> ...

 

ich hab gerade nachgesehen, und ich habs so wie du es im code zeigst im kernel drin!!

was kann da noch sein?

k

*edit:

allerdings:

```

 < >         VIA82CXXX chipset support

```

ich denk mal dass ich das aktivieren muss (siehe lspci -vv oben)

----------

## andromexus

 *Quote:*   

> allerdings:
> 
> Code:
> 
>  < >         VIA82CXXX chipset support
> ...

 $

Korrekt    :Smile:   Das ist eines der Geheimnissse eines schnellen Kernels / Systems => Abstimmen auf die eigene Hardware

----------

## SkaaliaN

insofern man diese kennt *g  :Wink:  =P

----------

## krycek

danke leute,

ich hab mir meinen ersten kernel selbst gebaut, und jetzt scheints zu funktionieren...

und jetzt muss ich mich in udev einarbeiten...  :Idea: 

thx k

----------

